# speaker box for rhino



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I have the VDP sound bar but want a little more umh. So I put this speaker box together out of some wood that was laying around and aluminum sheeting. It will go in the back of my rhino,,has 2 Kicker custom 10's (free be's) with a Dual 300 watt amp. Still have a few finishing touches to do but what do you all think about it. I can take constructive criticism so be honest.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

no comments????


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thats sweet lookin , should last forever


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Where is it going to mounting at and looks good


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

how did you seal it so that it can get wet. i like the looks of it.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

It is going to fit in between the fender wells of the rhino,,the aluminum is glue to the wood box with liquid nails used aluminum colored silicon on the edges. Should not leak as much sealant is on it. Will post a pic later with it in the rhino.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks REALLY good. You did a good job on the aluminum work!


----------

